# Here's an interesting Question....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what's the one, or two, stocks we'll be looking at in 2-3 years from now, saying "Jeez, I wish I'd bought that back in 2020 during the pandemic when it was $_xx. _ Look at it now!"...?🤓


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been thinking about that. 
One possibility:
_Once Covid is under control, and businesses have started back up, I suspect that there will still be a lot of people out of work. As has happened before, governments will try and kick-start economies with infrastructure projects. Initially engineering & construction companies should benefit along with those that supply construction materials. _

I too am interested in what others think might bounce back.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

SHOP, BA, AC and numerous oil related ones. Might be others taking hard hits and may require longer time frames like CLL/RCL to recover.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Canadian, or US stocks, I might add...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Berkshire Hathaway.


----------



## PabloPenguino (Dec 10, 2019)

I have a bullish view on infrastructure and private equity over the next few years. There is plenty of infrastructure globally that needs to be built / replaced / upgraded and that works nicely with government stimulus spending. I have been buying BIP.UN for this exposure.

I like private equity now because I think there will be a lot of distressed M&A activity over the next year or two. Those sitting on piles of cash will be well-positioned to buy and turn around struggling businesses. I have been buying BAM.A and have BRK.B on my watch list. Considering ONEX and KKR but haven't looked into them much lately (I think short-term Westjet will keep ONEX down)


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

PabloPenguino said:


> I have a bullish view on infrastructure and private equity over the next few years. There is plenty of infrastructure globally that needs to be built / replaced / upgraded and that works nicely with government stimulus spending. I have been buying BIP.UN for this exposure.


As mentioned earlier, I too think infrastructure is a good bet. But when that turns into results for the companies involved is another thing. It might take take at least Jargey's 2-3 yr time frame. I would go with BAM before any of the subsidiaries if choosing Brookfield.
Design/construction might get a boost. Maybe avoid SNC


----------



## PabloPenguino (Dec 10, 2019)

agent99 said:


> As mentioned earlier, I too think infrastructure is a good bet. But when that turns into results for the companies involved is another thing. It might take take at least Jargey's 2-3 yr time frame. I would go with BAM before any of the subsidiaries if choosing Brookfield.
> Design/construction might get a boost. Maybe avoid SNC


I hold BAM, BEP, and BIP. I'm more bullish towards their infrastructure and renewables platforms for the next 5/10/20 years so I hold those partnerships directly to "tilt" my holdings more toward those platforms. I agree that BAM is best to start with as it is diversified and gives you exposure to more investments that you can't get through the platform partnerships. I'm thinking that BPY will take longer to rebound as it will be a while before big office buildings and malls, etc, are back in full swing, so that could hold BAM back slightly.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have read a couple of reports about BAM and how they manage their subsidiaries. Seems the subsidiaries pay high management or other fees to BAM. Other "accounting" that I did not take in because I don't own BAM or its subsidiary common stock - just BAM pfds and bonds. 
I used to own one of the subsidiaries - I recall filing in the partnership forms at tax time! Sold it for that reason


----------



## PabloPenguino (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes, the income if you hold the partnerships is not tax-efficient for a non-reg account. I hold those in RRSP and BAM in TFSA. BAM is fine for non-reg as those dividends are eligible and BIP just launched a corporation so investors can invest directly in the infrastructure platform through BIPC and receive eligible dividends (though in theory one should be in the after-tax position if holding BIP.UN vs BIPC due to integration of tax rates)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Think of good companies you would have been proud to own six months or a year ago, that are getting beaten down because their business is shot to hell (temporarily) and they stopped paying dividends. Oil companies, retailers, dare I say it, airlines and cruise lines. Casinos, Disney, look for companies that have the wherewithal to survive a bad year or 2 and don't buy yet. Wait till they bottom out and start to recover, then buy.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I m really disturbed that Disney online is in trouble. What better product when children are forced to stay home?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I m really disturbed that Disney online is in trouble. What better product when children are forced to stay home?


 ... mom & dad (who are not health-workers, grocery clerks or any essential frontline staff) WAH these days?


----------

